# Aerial Photos of Brasilia



## salaverryo (Apr 3, 2008)

What a strange city Brasilia is. Built for motorists, not for pedestrians. Notice that there are almost no sidewalks. An American-type city in the middle of the Brazilian jungle.


----------



## Jorge M (Jun 11, 2008)

^^ It's not in the jungle, it's in the Cerrado, a savannah-like biome.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

salaverryo said:


> What a strange city Brasilia is. Built for motorists, not for pedestrians. Notice that there are almost no sidewalks. An American-type city in the middle of the Brazilian jungle.


:lol::lol::lol: You really do not know nothing about South America Geography. In fact the so called jungle, the Amazon Forest starts almost 2.000 km to the north of Brasilia. The typical vegetation in Central Brazil is very much alike that of Queensland and New South Wales in Australia or that of Africa's savannah...


----------



## Wey (Jul 8, 2008)

salaverryo said:


> What a strange city Brasilia is. Built for motorists, not for pedestrians. Notice that there are almost no sidewalks. An American-type city in the middle of the Brazilian jungle.


:|

Very odd, isn't it?


----------



## Guaporense (Jul 9, 2008)

Brasilia was build in the late 50's, early 60's, a city build for motorized transportation: Everything is far, it is impossible for anybody to live in Brasilia on foot. 
.
And note that in the late 50's and early 60's there were about 150-100 people for every car in the country. The construction of the city took 8% of the GPD, for a country that had at the time the majority of the population were living below poverty line. Conclusion: Brasilia consists of the dumbest urbanism in the world all put in one city.


----------



## xavarreiro (May 30, 2009)

good photos


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Brasilia, one of the best planned city of the world.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

I think we need more aerial photos of Brasilia 

One from flickr:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/irozendaal/2037710875/


----------



## Rodel (May 6, 2006)

WOW! great photos of Brasilla.
Interesting...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> I think we need more aerial photos of Brasilia
> 
> One from flickr:
> 
> ...


This is how Brasilia is nowdays. Dry like the Sahara Desert. The only green you see is that from the top of some trees . This happens due to the Tropical climate: You have two well defined seasons: The Wet from November through March ( It rains almost every day), and the Drought ( Rain is a rare amenity)


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Wow!!! You ought to see Brasilia in July, August and September:lol::lol: The weather is dry ( a dry like desert!!!), low humidity. Most of the time below 20% ( according to WWO the ideal is above 60%!!). The green of the grass?!!...gone! Most trees lose their leafs. Fire in the bushes are a common view. The air is sheltered by a dry haze. The landscape became surreal! Interestingly, this is my favorite part of the year!:banana:


WHOA!! Sounds lovely!! :runaway: :lol::lol: I think I'll stick with SP or Rio!!  :lol::lol:


----------



## aleochi (Jun 16, 2008)

Amazing pictures! I'm proud to see that my country's capital has a really unique look. It's cool that Brasil's capital city has only 50 years old too :lol:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> This is how Brasilia is nowdays. Dry like the Sahara Desert. The only green you see is that from the top of some trees . This happens due to the Tropical climate: You have two well defined seasons: The Wet from November through March ( It rains almost every day), and the Drought ( Rain is a rare amenity)


In the middle of this photo, i see a fountain? That circle...


----------



## The Knowledgeable (Nov 8, 2007)

I love it! Like Canberra or Washington DC on peyote. Too bad it is not pedestrian-friendly.


----------



## Slartibartfas (Aug 15, 2006)

Guaporense said:


> Brasilia was build in the late 50's, early 60's, a city build for motorized transportation: Everything is far, it is impossible for anybody to live in Brasilia on foot.
> .
> And note that in the late 50's and early 60's there were about 150-100 people for every car in the country. The construction of the city took 8% of the GPD, for a country that had at the time the majority of the population were living below poverty line. Conclusion: Brasilia consists of the dumbest urbanism in the world all put in one city.


And thats why I would hate to live in Brasilia. Even though it looks like a city with lots of nature also within the city borders and the newer buildings are looking very nice, while quite a number of the older special buildings have become great icons (like the cathedral and a number of other buildings). 

The master concept of the city simply seems to me like an anachronistic one from a time when car mobility was praised as the absolute concept for the future. Is it a well planned city? Indeed it is, its just a pity that the concepts it follows are today considered even highly problematic.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> In the middle of this photo, i see a fountain? That circle...


Yes it is


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Slartibartfas said:


> And thats why I would hate to live in Brasilia. Even though it looks like a city with lots of nature also within the city borders and the newer buildings are looking very nice, while quite a number of the older special buildings have become great icons (like the cathedral and a number of other buildings).
> 
> The master concept of the city simply seems to me like an anachronistic one from a time when car mobility was praised as the absolute concept for the future. Is it a well planned city? Indeed it is, its just a pity that the concepts it follows are today considered even highly problematic.


And that is a huge problem. The city's main Ave. the W3 Ave (...every city has proud to have one. Paris has Champs Elysees, New York has its 5th Ave. São Paulo has the Paulista Ave) is pratically a dead Av. You almost can't see people walking on the sidewalks. There are no important stores and magazines there. If you want to see people, you've got to go to the shoppings (and the city has dozens of them!!!). In this case, Brasilia looks very much like Los Angeles...


----------



## natarajan1986 (Sep 10, 2008)

wat kind of flyover
is vehicles has to drive on left or right lane


----------



## Tito (Nov 11, 2007)

Beautiful photos of Brasília!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

natarajan1986 said:


> wat kind of flyover
> is vehicles has to drive on left or right lane


Same thing as in US


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ WOW!! What a view!! :uh: Spectacular doesn't even come close! I love the overall geographical layout here. It kinda looks like a boomerang.


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
In Brazil we speak that Brasilia has the shape of an airplane, some even think this was the inspiration of the town planner Lucio Costa.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Very interesting. Now that you mention it, it really does look like an airplane. Very unusual too... don't think I've seen this before...?? Makes it all the more special huh!?


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

May be plane, cross or boomerang, Brasilia is very unusual, nothing equal in the world!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Some say it's a cross


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Some say it's a cross


The Kubitschek's government, at the time that was planned.
The comparison less appropriate it was of Lucio Costa: a butterfly:lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

A 7-year-old little girl just told me that she thinks it looks like a banana! :lol::lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:A banana! I have never heard this comparison! 
she probably have been fixed in the "wings of the airplane, and this really remember a banana!


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> A 7-year-old little girl just told me that she thinks it looks like a banana! :lol::lol:


I never thought...:eek2:...hope that nobody think it could be a *****....:lol::lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

a *****???
you're crazy???:nuts:
:lol:


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

diMonteiro said:


> a *****???
> you're crazy???:nuts:
> :lol:


Bom...espero que ninguém pense assim, é claro...:lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

:lol:
até porque eu não vi nada de ***** ali!
Bom, já viram borboletas e bananas, acho que nada iria me surpreender muito!


----------



## Urbanista1 (Sep 13, 2006)

What a stunning piece of architecture and urban design


----------



## Bobdreamz (Sep 12, 2002)

brasilia has many interesting buildings but I heard there were many areas that lacked sidewalks. Other than that it is a very unique city.Thanks for posting these aerials!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

There sidewalks in Brasilia, you must have seen wrong. :lol:
It happens that the city was planned to be, basically, a policy and civil city, and have been divided into sectors. The result is a bad city for walking, because things are far from home.


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

diMonteiro said:


> :lol:A banana! I have never heard this comparison!
> she probably have been fixed in the "wings of the airplane, and this really remember a banana!


:lol: Well, if some one was to post more pics then we could possibly speculate further huh!?  :lol:


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> I never thought...:eek2:...hope that nobody think it could be a *****....:lol::lol:


They might if they happen to be on drugs!! :lol::lol: I still say it looks like a boomerang.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> They might if they happen to be on drugs!! :lol::lol: I still say it looks like a boomerang.


:lol: You're not that wrong, at all...


----------



## JmB & Co. (Jan 5, 2008)

It was a very positive project of the goverment about city planning, and descentralization. 
Many countries may need what Brazil done. Good for you !!

Regarding the citys architecture, I think Brasilia looks like a Latin American Moscow. The concept of "monoblock" or social housing is too much abused. Anyway, there some interesting buildings.


----------



## Santista10 (Aug 8, 2009)

The brazilian's Washington.


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

JmB & Co. said:


> It was a very positive project of the goverment about city planning, and descentralization.
> Many countries may need what Brazil done. Good for you !!
> 
> Regarding the citys architecture, I think Brasilia looks like a Latin American Moscow. The concept of "monoblock" or social housing is too much abused. Anyway, there some interesting buildings.


Niemeyer is an old comunist, from Stalin's age...You are not quite wrong!


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

santista10 said:


> The brazilian's Washington.


The futuristic Washington


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Look at this picture, it seems mockup


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

^^ Looks like a render..


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

I think that's what I meant, but my english isn't allowed me to ...
And I don't discovered who is your avatar yet! :lol:


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Pegasusbsb27 said:


> Niemeyer is an old comunist, from Stalin's age...You are not quite wrong!


:lol:
Faz todo o sentido, mas os blocos de Brasilia eram também uma tendencia da época, marcada pelo modernismo.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From 70's:








http://www.flickr.com/photos/striderv/2542441684/


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/striderv/2542441684/


Now that's an oooooold picture Christos...From the 70's...The ministries annexes were been built!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ I edited my post: i wrote "From 70's"


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

diMonteiro said:


> I think that's what I meant, but my english isn't allowed me to ...
> And I don't discovered who is your avatar yet! :lol:


Yes, render - mockup, it's all the same.. The "english" is getting there too huh!? :lol: 

And you still haven't figured out who that is in my avatar yet?! :lol: Well, it''s NOT Mother Theresa that's for sure! :lol:


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

Great photos!

I have some comments on what's been said on previous posts:

*Sidewalks*

Well, the general assumption that "Brasilia lacks sidewalks" is not 100% true. Some of its areas actually do (especially the space between some central areas where visitors stay) but the rest of the city (residential areas) is very walkable.

That lack of sidewalks isn't a problem of careless planning, either. Lucio Costa's original plan contains specific provisions for pedestrians. Unfortunately, from day 1, the project was not implemented according to plan;

This is due to:
1. The city's infrastructure was hastingly built (only 4 years for a city that big)
2. Building Brasilia was insanely expensive for a then underdeveloped country like Brazil, so "details" like sidewalks might just have been left out.

It is very true that after 50 years some of that could have been fixed. But gov't had to build and maintain other "sattelite" cities with limited resources, so it was never a priority. There are current plans for improving sidewalks in central areas, however. Some of them being put in place right now (such as South Hotels Sector).

*Commie blocks*

As everyone noticed, the 6-floor height limit led to the type of residential buildings you see everywhere in Brasilia. 

But unlike similar look-alike communist apartment blocks, those buildings have nothing to do with social housing. Their apartments are normally much larger and roomy than those being built elsewhere in Brazil nowadays, and are mostly middle and upper-middle class properties.

Some other interesting details:
- Their ground floor is always on pillars (_pilotis_, open for the public), so there is unlimited movement possibilities for pedestrians.
- The 6-floor limit was thougt to give residential areas a more humane scale. That means that (almost) everyone could climb up the stairs, and the human voice (e.g. a mother calling for her son) could reach the ground floor even from the top of the buildings.

Hope you like those bits of info!


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

diMonteiro said:


> Look at this picture, it seems mockup





Parisian Girl said:


> ^^ Looks like a render..


It's neither a render or a mockup photo. It's an actual picture, which seems to have heen HDR'ed (digitally edited to look more "3D"). I can see my office right there


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

What is the tallest building in Brasilia? There is a plan to built a skyscraper or skyscrapers in the city, in the next few years?


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> What is the tallest building in Brasilia? There is a plan to built a skyscraper or skyscrapers in the city, in the next few years?


No, no other building in Brasilia can be tallest than the National Congress. 

The second largest building is the Central Bank of Brazil, but is still very small. 









And I don't think it would be cool skyscrapers in the city, let them in Rio, Sao Paulo, Recife or other Brazilian city


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, render - mockup, it's all the same.. The "english" is getting there too huh!? :lol:
> 
> And you still haven't figured out who that is in my avatar yet?! :lol: Well, it''s NOT Mother Theresa that's for sure! :lol:


Reminds me Monica Vitti...but it's not...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> What is the tallest building in Brasilia? There is a plan to built a skyscraper or skyscrapers in the city, in the next few years?


As in Washington DC, no other building in Brasilia can be tallest than the Congress 28 stories twin towers


----------



## felipevarig787 (May 24, 2008)

Lovely pics ....it's an unique city


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, render - mockup, it's all the same.. The "english" is getting there too huh!? :lol:
> 
> And you still haven't figured out who that is in my avatar yet?! :lol: Well, it''s NOT Mother Theresa that's for sure! :lol:


Really? I think indented Mother Teresa! :lol:

I really don't know, I had opined Briggite but is not ...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Parisian Girl said:


> Yes, render - mockup, it's all the same.. The "english" is getting there too huh!? :lol:
> 
> And you still haven't figured out who that is in my avatar yet?! :lol: Well, it''s NOT Mother Theresa that's for sure! :lol:


...France Gall...no...but I've seen this face somewhere...:gaah:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

diMonteiro said:


> No, no other building in Brasilia can be tallest than the National Congress.
> 
> The second largest building is the Central Bank of Brazil, but is still very small.
> 
> ...


Thanks @diMonteiro (and @Pegasus...) for the info about the height of towers


----------



## nanizinha (Mar 18, 2009)

Brasilia is striking, surprising!!!


----------



## rajesh jagetia (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice city.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Please post more aerial photos about Brasilia


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^









By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/









By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/









By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/











By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/




















By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/[/QUOTE]


----------



## igor_carlos (Jul 1, 2009)

Brasilia is totally different from cities of the Brazilian coast.
See those administrative buildings, there aren't tall but all the same stile.
Brasilia is an amazing city! Maybe will host the opening ceremony of Brasil-FIFA 2014


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice aerial photos of Brasilia @diMonteiro, thanks for posting them


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/










By Daniel Madsen - http://www.danielmadsen.com/blog/wp-content/gallery/bsb-aereas-01/


----------



## vogriphach (Dec 24, 2006)

The city looks really huge!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Thanks again for the new aerial photos @diMonteiro


----------



## Geoce (Sep 11, 2007)

Amazing aerial views from Brasilia....


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

christos-greece said:


> Thanks again for the new aerial photos @diMonteiro


The new aerial photos are best! 
I think I'll change the initial post.


----------



## AcesHigh (Feb 20, 2003)

Parisian Girl said:


> Looks stunning indeed!! What I really love about Brazilian cities is that there is so much greenery, vibrant colours and space - within the cities, I mean. You are lucky to live in such a beautiful city imo.  :cheers:


Brasilia looks dry and almost ugly in the dry season... basically, it has two seasons... wet and dry, just like in the african savannah... and in fact, brasilia IS located in the brazilian equivalent of the african savannah... the Cerrado.

Brasilia in the dry season


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

Não é por nada não, mas a foto está parecendo Moçambique :lol:


----------



## snt3000 (Nov 13, 2007)

AcesHigh said:


> Brasilia looks dry and almost ugly in the dry season... basically, it has two seasons... wet and dry, just like in the african savannah... and in fact, brasilia IS located in the brazilian equivalent of the african savannah... the Cerrado.
> 
> Brasilia in the dry season


I think your photo is a particularly nasty quality mobile phone pic and makes it look worse than it really is.

Actually, Madsen's wonderful photos (from post #108) were also taken in the dry season. You can tell from the grass' colour and the smoke from fires burning vegetation such as in this pic:










Besides, lots of other places suffer from much nastier dry weather - think of Montreal in winter or Beijing most of the year...and people don't complain as much. It's a perfectly liveable city, unless you're too attached to the beachside, like people from Rio tend to be.

Anyways, whatever the climate is, it doesn't take the merit out of Brasilia's urban planning and architecture, which is being shown here.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

From those above aerial photos of Brasilia, the best aerial is this:


>


----------



## diMonteiro (Oct 14, 2008)

^^
This is great!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ From this angle you can see almost all the city...


----------



## Filipe_Teixeira (Dec 19, 2005)

Brasilia have awesome buildings. Niemeyer did a great job


----------



## LFellipe (Aug 10, 2009)

Awesome!!!

I like this photo:::

*BRASÍLIA - Capital of Brazil*


----------

